# PLEASE help!!!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So you all may have noticed I've been MIA on here for a while...well A LOT has happened & things have been crazy...lets leave it at that.

Unfortunate events have forced me to have to give up my precious boys...you guys have NO IDEA how much this hurts my heart :'(

Well as you know I have 4 boys...Herman- a special needs hairless, Darth- black berkshire satin, Lucifer- PEW & Igor- dumbo siamese rex. Now I did want to keep Herman, he is my heart rat & means so much to me...I took him to the vet recently after he got into a fight with Darth & ended up with a head tilt, I was worried he had an ear infection...but vet said its from trauma & he has also lost some co-ordination/balance. So hes a special guy....I'm adopting him out because he is very bonded with Luci & Igor & I don't want to force him to be alone just for my sake.
I may keep Darth as he is already being kept alone due to being overly aggressive with other ratties. I wouldn't want to risk him hurting anymore rats.

Anyway if anyone is interested PLEASE let me know ASAP...I have a DCN & accessories that can come with them if you don't already have a cage...PM me & we can discuss a price for it, I only just bought it in Feb & paid 250.
I am located in Northern Cali & willing to drive a fair distance...anything for my boys to end up in a loving home & I know all of you on here cherish your ratties.

I thought I had found them a great home, but the lady stopped contacting me & when I asked to see a pic of her DFN & babies [she said she had 4 other boys who lived in a DFN] she never sent me the pics & I haven't heard from her since 

Here are pics of the babies...all are under a year old...

Lucifer...


Herman...


Igor [not the best pic of him he hates his pic taken, his Siamese markings are much darker now...hes gorgeous!]


Didn't include Darth coz like I said I will probably just keep him.

Well I am officially in tears now after writing this...but I have to do whats right by my babies & sadly this is the outcome...REALLY hope someone on here can adopt them so I have peace of mind they are in a good home & I can hopefully see updates on here!

PM me for questions/if interested <3


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh Eden, reading this completely broke my heart.  I am so sorry for you and the difficult situation you find yourself in. Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes your way.

I wish I was closer to you because I would happily offer a long-term foster (or permanent home, depending on your situation) but I am much too far away. I hope you find them a good home, and soon.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. I wish I could help.  I hope things turn out okay. Good vibes heading your way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you....you guys are so sweet. Yes even if someone can foster til a permanant solution can be fpund  these boys are sweethearts & deserve the best!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor Eden, that's terrible. 

Good news is that even if you can't find someone local, we could try to get transport over to someone like Rumy, or at least someone closer in another state, if anyone is willing to help out in that. If That's the case maybe you can see if there is a rat rescue in your area that needs transport to people farther away in that direction, or vise versa.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I wish I could help but I live all the way in Missouri. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

If I wasnt so far I would love to take them  but Im on the other side of the US. :C
I hope you can find them a nice home <3


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I would LOVE if Rumy could adopt them....didn't we try doing a rat train on here before & nothing worked out :'(


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eden10 said:


> I would LOVE if Rumy could adopt them....didn't we try doing a rat train on here before & nothing worked out :'(


Yes.  We couldn't find anyone for the Colorado/Wyoming/Kansas leg which... is kind of the biggest leg. We had ppl in Cali and all over the Midwest and East Coast, but no one in the West except on the Costs... which isn't really all that surprising.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww they are too cute!

Sadly, I live too far away (I wouldn't you to have to drive really far)

And my mother probably wouldn't let me get a third rattie.

Good luck with them!
I wish you the best of luck


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I was wondering what happened to that rat train, I really need to stay in the loop more often. Well a Lot of new people have joined since then so maybe one of the new people (ok for some reason that sounds a bit wrong for me to be calling them that) can help out. at least one person in the last few months (when was that rat train organized?) from that area has joined.

Or we need to find someone who wants the world's greatest excuse to go to Colorado And Kansas City (I would assume that the meet up would be in Kansas city if we're going through Kansas to the east cost area). No one ever said that the ride Back to your house had to be in one day  (unless your transporting rats back and forth, then that doesn't really work all that well).


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, let me dig the thread up and see if we can find anything.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Rumy didn't you have a brother in San Francisco who you mentioned may want ratties....I am fairly close to Rattie Ratz rescue maybe I will get in contact with them if I can't find anybody. I'm sure if I donate my DCN it will help...it just makes me sad thinking of my babies at a rescue


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good rescues are fine places for ratties to be until they find a permanent home, but I know what you mean...

Yeah, my brother is in San Fran and I'll definitely chat with him, but I think the reason he hasn't gotten a rat yet is that he shares a house with five people so any pets they get need to be OK'd by everyone. But I'll ask.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah ok...well 3 boys maybe a lot to ask of his room mates lol. Yeh I don't think I could leave my boys at a shelter or rescue idk...I guess if I seriously can't find anyone I will figure out a way to keep my babies....just based on my situation right now, they would be better off in a new home....especially somebody on here! You guys are all amazing


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh here is a better-ish pic of Iggy....had to catch him while he was distracted with his fave treat of buttery bread! This boy LOVES butter hahaha.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

UPDATE...GOOD NEWS....MY BABIES ARE STAYING WITH ME ;D;D;D...everythings worked out!!!!

Thank you to everyones responses & trying to get a rat train going to help the boys out *hugs* I am SUPER happy!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay I'm so happy for you! I was about to tell you I could be a long term foster for you,but I'm glad you can keep them!! ;D;D;D


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

YAY! That's so great!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Good news for sure.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been watching this thread and I'm soooo happy to see that everything worked out for you!!!


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

If I wasn't so far away I would totally foster your babies for you until you were able to get them back!  Sending you best wishes!!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eden that is such fantastic news!!! I am so happy to hear that!!


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay happy days!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

